# Wanted: Savannah River Hunting Club



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking for club or lease on the Savannah River, Georgia or South Carolina side. With camping or lodging. Wanting to hunt deer and turkey. Price range 1500 to 2000.


----------



## General Lee (Feb 7, 2008)

tdbuckmaster said:


> Looking for club or lease on the Savannah River, Georgia or South Carolina side. With camping or lodging. Wanting to hunt deer and turkey. Price range 1500 to 2000.


PM Woody.They may have some openings..........


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 15, 2008)

you've got a pm


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## socarolinahunter (Mar 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 3, 2008)

*not on the river, but nice land*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=180461

TD, check this out - not sure if I already sent it to you or not?

We are not on the Savannah river - part of our land is on the Big Salkehatchie. 

Thanks!


Jim


----------



## socarolinahunter (Mar 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## lowcountryhunting (Mar 3, 2008)

*we are just off of the Savannah River on SC side*

tdbuckmaster,

I just put up my listing for my club... Please give me a call or drop me an email. Would love to talk with you.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=180771


----------

